# What was your old sona?



## Kharne (Oct 25, 2020)

Before I had an account here or on the main site I had a _(real shocker) _canine character. He was going to be a part of a huge story but I ended up not really clicking with an anthro only story or a canine character. Then I went with a saber tooth tiger who was turned into a bison. Finally I ended up with my minotaur, Kayn.
How about you? Is your current sona your first?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 25, 2020)

Nope. Mine was a generic royal blue fox.
Gone through a few designs until this one, but I have a sort of headcanon with this character who may or may not eventually bite the big one, which at that point, I'd have a new character lined up.


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 25, 2020)

Long before I discovered the existence of the fandom, I was having some similar ideas independently. Including representation of myself as an anthro character. So, I was a jackal back then. Only after finding out that there are others like me, and giving more thought to the matter, I changed to the much better fitting striped hyena. And I stay that way since about a dozen of years now.
I do have an antelope "secondary" but that's for the aesthetic reasons mostly.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 25, 2020)

Which one? xD


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 25, 2020)

This was my old fursona. His name is Sunburst, and he's a character from one of my old stories. I still use him as a character, though, he's just not my fursona anymore.




(art is by smolsammichowo)


----------



## Filter (Oct 25, 2020)

My first attempt at a fursona was a lynx/owl hybrid. I almost never drew them though, as I wasn't really feeling it. My current fursona is a winged anthro canine. I've modeled an avatar after them in Second Life, and have visions of them as a future techno-avatar representing my future self. Their coloring is still subject to change, however. One possible solution is to give them a spring/summer coat, and a fall/winter coat. That way, I get to use two color combinations. The summer coat is teal, black, and white... whereas the winter coat is various shades of brown, orange, black, and white. They might also shed their wings from time to time, which would simplify their design and generally make it easier to work with.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 26, 2020)

Dis


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2020)

Whats up, Richard?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 26, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Whats up, Richard?


AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2020)

I also started out with a canine character, a Malamute named Sweet Pea...before becoming a skunk.

I suppose at least fluffiness of coat has been a constant, if not a bit of stubbornness.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

My old sona happened to be.....phew, quite a lot really! I had to count.....142 of them....but to spare you the long, LONG list, I'll only name four.

1: Vioko Moonlight, an old sona with the generic colors of black and red. I still use him, though he isn't a main. He was a uniquw Bloodfox species.

2: Kyosiko Kazare, a unique little raccoon from before. He was made with the inspiration of Rocket Raccoon, since he was someone I looked to long ago. A neatly colored green and black raccoon, whom I later named Rue Genesis, and starred in a story dubbed _Genesis: G-Files. He also happened to be a raptor in my other story, Overheat: The Series, though it only has a part one._

3: Meveretto Malikune, a black and white cat whom I took the liberty of making once. He was an old sona used back then, back when my interest was high in Fast and Furious, (which I still love!) His first name, Meveretto, (similar to Toretto), was inspired by that, and he was supposed to be the feline drifter and whatnot. Eventually, it was Kyosiko who became that.

4: Javelin was a bunny I had made based off of the animated Newgrounds animation _Bunnykill, _something I binge watched even when I finished it all. All in all, the creator eventually stopped making more, but Javelin lived on in memory, since the main character, (and a boatload of others), died in the animation. I made Javelin to be a red bunny with piercing yellow eyes, which applied for a good amount of time. He'll eventually undergo a re-design at some point.


And there you have it! All my old characters! (Not really, but you get the idea)


----------



## Kharne (Oct 26, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> My old sona happened to be.....phew, quite a lot really! I had to count.....142 of them....but to spare you the long, LONG list, I'll only name four.
> 
> 1: Vioko Moonlight, an old sona with the generic colors of black and red. I still use him, though he isn't a main. He was a uniquw Bloodfox species.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot! Good on you for counting, sure that took a while


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 26, 2020)

My first sona was a Hyena, I actually selected him because friends said I reminded them of one but it never felt completely right. He was kind masc and a bit too...fierce and manic. 
It wasn't until I started going to furry dances, I love to dance, that I felt the need for something a bit more soft and friendly. My absolute neeeed for a bouncy tail led me towards a Pomeranian. After the first time wearing my new custom pommie tail and ears I knew it was the perfect fit. Pascal is far more like me than my last sona was  I still have a special place in my heart for my yeen but my pommie is me.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 26, 2020)

Always been some kind of woof


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Wow that's a lot! Good on you for counting, sure that took a while


Indeed it was! *Exhausted meow* But it was worth it in the fullest!


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 27, 2020)

Zumbaiiah the Thunder Dragon. He was black with grey stripes, yellow eyes, and brown leathery wings. Could see sound and spit lightning and roar like thunder. Had knives and spikes on his head, elbows, and feet. Sabre toothed as well. Big, cool guy. Guardian of a magic rainforest.


----------



## Raever (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know if I can call her a Fursona per say, but she was an animal roleplay character I wrote on an old Wolf RP forum back in the day. It was on that same forum that a member of the community introduced me to FA (side note: That was the only member I knew who was a Furry over just a writer swept up in books like Warriors). 

So, I give to you an 8+ year old woofer who could be considered my first "Sona"...Revy.



Revy was what was known as a "Virosa" (a species of fantasy Wolf on the site; they were known for being savage, superstitious, and having Scavenger tendencies). She was initially away from the main pack, working with nomads and tricksters as a way to stay close to loved ones. However, due to a spying mission gone wrong she was captured in the middle of a war zone and her pack presumed her to be dead.

In reality I wound up leaving the site due to personal reasons and after a few years the forum itself died. So the roleplay ended.

RIP winged woofer.

Side note: Yes, that is a mask from Bleach. I was a total weeb as a kid and I kind of find it amusing nowadays. I have humored getting art redrawn of her if only to get something of a "closure" for the character but...because the artist who initially did the gift art (https://www.furaffinity.net/user/priestessshizuka) isn't usually open for commissions, I haven't really seized the opportunity.

Extra note: please keep in mind this art is VERY old and also was done for free. The artist is so, so talented and should not at all be judged by my tween weeb trash requests of years past lol.


----------



## Lyrule (Oct 28, 2020)

For me it was an arctic wolf called Oreo. xD Her design (or lack there of, lol) has since been retired and I no longer use her since I don't resonate with her anymore. Now I've got better, more devolved characters so I guess I have Oreo to thank for kickstarting the process. : )


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 28, 2020)

Still a dragon but now I have more cow like features. Here's my old version of Ovi.


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 28, 2020)

I've only ever had one fursona.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 28, 2020)

When I was 14 and participated in Sonic circles I'd be Guifox, a one-tailed Tails recolor. Two years later I became Guifrog, but green. Took more than a decade before I'd look back at my character and revamp it to a blue poison frog


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 28, 2020)

Believe it or not, Matt the Terrier was not the first thing I considered being. The first thing I considered was being a Mammoth Mutt re-color (gee, I wonder why), and then I toyed around with being a cat for a short period of time before I created my current sona in 2008.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 28, 2020)

A grizzly bear that was mixed with a custom species of mine, basically a grizzly bear but more fluff and some canine features, a lot of people will know him since I was him for most of my time on the forums.

Funnily enough his name is Like, so Jackpot isn’t the first stupid name I had but it’s closer to my real one. 

Pic below is me and my bf, unlike me he is still a cute mouse but used to be a wolf


----------



## mangomango (Oct 28, 2020)

This was my first drawing of original Saber, who was my main fursona for a while! I couldn't decide on feline or canine so I made him vaguely both. Current Saber is actually a redesign of this guy, and as a cheetah.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Oct 30, 2020)

Well let's see, I've been several things over the years. Earlier this year I was really going through some rough times trying to figure out what species I wanted to be (Covid didn't help these matters either, nor did moving again). Anyway, here's a complete list of all the species I've been before. Oldest to newest:

- Western Dragon
- Shark
- Shire Horse
- Incubus
- Orc
- Gazelle
- Some kind of Cattle
- "Ambiguously" Canine
- Some Original Hybrid Creation
- Snake
- Eastern Dragon
- Lion

I feel like the Eastern Dragon and Lion are probably where I'm gonna stay though. After all, the whole "cats are dragons" trope kind of works for Eastern Dragons, and when no fantasy creatures are allowed, a lion is fine too.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ve always had this sona. I’ve made changes over the years here and there but I’ve mostly kept moderately within his characteristics and appearance.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 30, 2020)

Nara was my first character that I considered a fursona, which I made while bored and depressed in a college math class. I don't know what the hell she is; I originally intended her to simply be a "monster", made up of my dark (but not necessarily bad) characteristics. She kind of has an anti-social attitude, but she's got a sense of honor and loyalty to a select few. I've never actually used her for anything, except as an avatar for various internet things.

I had tons of anthro characters in my personal writings, though. I guess my most "generic" one was Freya, a blue wolf fencer with a carefree attitude. From my middle school days there was also: Pyrrhus, a feral wolf with fire magic; Angelus, a winged fox anthro with holy magic; a silver dragon whose name I forget with dark magic (she's not a bad person though!); Slick, an otter rogue-turned-pirate who can control the waters (and thus basically ran the ocean); Veles, a masked white-and-black fox summoner who had a bone to pick with the gods; and Benevolus, a demon in a cat's body who ended up becoming a super-sweet alchemy boi.

So yeah, I became more creative as time went on. ^^; I ended up switching to mostly human characters in high school since I realized they were only animals for the sake of aesthetics; I still have the occasional anthro character, but more care and consideration is put into the fact that they're anthros.


----------



## Kurushimii (Oct 30, 2020)

Not exactly. My first fursona was technically what one would call a jinmenken, only she was a  wolf instead of a dog (I know jinmenkens are technically wolves due to being dogs, but wanted to clarify that) but her species went by a different name up until they were redesigned to look more like actual wolves with wolf faces since the internet seems to hate animals with human or humanoid faces, I only changed it to fit their standards which I regret doing. My current fursona is technically the same thing since they're a dingo and dingoes are basically wolves recolored orange; they still have the humanoid face, although they're anthro instead of feral so people generally care less about his face. (Double standard, I know.)
I had a regular Japanese akita dog for a fursona for a time which was another way of meeting their demands, but I stopped using her for some reason. I should bring her back as an OC.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 30, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> Not exactly. My first fursona was technically what one would call a jinmenken, only she was a  wolf instead of a dog (I know jinmenkens are technically wolves due to being dogs, but wanted to clarify that) but her species went by a different name up until they were redesigned to look more like actual wolves with wolf faces since the internet seems to hate animals with human or humanoid faces, I only changed it to fit their standards which I regret doing. My current fursona is technically the same thing since they're a dingo and dingoes are basically wolves recolored orange; they still have the humanoid face, although they're anthro instead of feral so people generally care less about his face. (Double standard, I know.)
> I had a regular Japanese akita dog for a fursona for a time which was another way of meeting their demands, but I stopped using her for some reason. I should bring her back as an OC.


Yeah, I've changed characters to fit into what others wanted before. Not a good feeling ;/
Glad you managed to make them more similar to what you had in mind!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 31, 2020)

Jamie Foxworthy (the guy in my icon) is my original sona and has been my sona since 2017. But, before I settled on this fox, I nearly settled on being a female snowy owl (that most likely would've become a femboy if I kept it) named Alyssa Winters. But I asked my sister at the last minute if a snowy owl suited me, and she said "no". And I went back to the drawing board until I settled on being a red fox. Well... A red/arctic fox mix.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 31, 2020)

My fursona has pretty much remained the same species at least.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't have pictures of him, but initially, when I discovered the fandom in 2006-7, I wanted to have a deer as my fursona. He was supposed to be brown and more feral-looking than anthro, in the sense that he'd be digitigrade with hooves instead of feet.

Then, some years later, I decided he should be a bunny instead. The rabbit was very similar to my fursona now - slim, athletic, cocky, with the same grey fur pattern as the monkey. The only reason why I switched species when I decided to join the fandom is because I was playing a lot of League of Legends at the time, and Wukong was my favorite character.

One of these days, when I have spare cash, I'll commission an art piece with Rimna and the bunny character he was supposed to be.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 1, 2020)

Used to be a dragon when I first became an artist online (thanks HTTYD). But I made the design as far away from the originals as possible, while also putting my own preferences.

Later, however, I still felt like I lacked originality, so I went for a Lab doggo who is a military sniper.(I was passionate towards FPS games mostly at the time) But then I didn't felt much affection towards it somehow, so I made another as an [input region] Shorthair cat in a mackerel-style fur. The doggo and the catto shared the same name, but were different characters and didn't know each other as per the setups.

Then, I decided to make my sona close to my own personality. That way, I believed I could feel more connected to it as it is my 'sona'. I have split personality so I made two of them: One being the sunny, warm-hearted and energetic male, the other being the dark, cold-hearted and depressed female.(I loved the latter mostly) While they were two different characters, I set them as sharing the same sense and stuffs. It's just a matter of which ego is taking the dominance at a moment, while the other also feels and knows everything going on. By the way, they were both felines.(but an unrealistic mix of existing felines)

I started to grow out on them, and my personality became more and more extreme. That wasn't good for me as it caused confusion inside me. 

So I decided to just set it as the non-separable, single being. Now, this is Terry the Stray, whicj had 'evolved' into what it is now. While there are now less freedom on appearance, that's also kinda matching with me--having the only body which can't be switched extremely. But that wasn't the downside, but rather, it allowed myself to work my creativity on how to 'make changes' with a limited status.

Now, Terry can wear whatever they want and do whatever they want, thus acting however they want to. I could finally feel the perfect affection and connection with my sona, and growing out of each other only gave us positive developments. The rest of my older sonas are now my normal OCs in my fictional universe, living their own life.

Thankies for reading. =UwU=

Trivia: 
I secretly wanted to be a child actor/actress, and my sona is fulfilling that indirectly. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

my sona is at least a few thousand years old.

yes, i mean when i created it, not actual in-canon age.

yes, i'm thousands of years old. Just this iteration of my life cycle is new.

no, i'm not in character, i'm being serious.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 2, 2020)

Sam A Wamm said:


> my sona is at least a few thousand years old.
> 
> yes, i mean when i created it, not actual in-canon age.
> 
> ...


I was going to say "1000 isn't that old" but then I realized just how long ago 1000 years was. back in 1020.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

__





						Irkab-Damu - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Raever (Nov 2, 2020)

When designing Faline for the first time years ago she was initially supposed to be a Hybrid of a wolf, snake, and snow leopard. She didn't have demonic influence in her design either. Now she's a scene kid.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 4, 2020)

I have had various 'sonas since I was a little kid. . .and I'm in my early 40s.  I've been skunks, black panthers, dolphins, tigers.

I didn't create Maelstrom until about 11 years ago, and she started out as a brown wolf before becoming an Akhlut (orca/wolf).


----------



## Kharne (Nov 4, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> I have had various 'sonas since I was a little kid. . .and I'm in my early 40s.  I've been skunks, black panthers, dolphins, tigers.
> 
> I didn't create Maelstrom until about 11 years ago, and she started out as a brown wolf before becoming an Akhlut (orca/wolf).


Oh wow, you've been making characters for quite the while! That's a good range of sonas to try out as well!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Nov 5, 2020)

For a real character, it's always been Ziggy the black panther. Even before I was admitting I was in the fandom. However, for years I used some varient on Wolf/Wulf for usernames (even earning the nickname "fluffy" on an MMO). So I kept dancing around the idea I was a wolf, despite knowing full well I'm a damn cat.


----------



## MM13 (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm very shy about talking about my old character, mainly because he was part of my old Deviantart account and I got made of for it, basically he's a monster...ish version of the late John Candy.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 5, 2020)

MM13 said:


> I'm very shy about talking about my old character, mainly because he was part of my old Deviantart account and I got made of for it, basically he's a monster...ish version of the late John Candy.


That's a shame, no reason for people to mock something you put time and effort into. Didn't know who John Candy was before now, seems pretty cool tho!


----------



## MM13 (Nov 5, 2020)

Kharne said:


> That's a shame, no reason for people to mock something you put time and effort into. Didn't know who John Candy was before now, seems pretty cool tho!


Yeah, he's one of my favorite comedians.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 5, 2020)

Mmmm plumbing the depths here. My very first sona was a feathered raptor back when I first discovered the fandom. He was colored a combination of yellow, black and white with yellow eyes. He was adapted from an old imaginary friend

 The first sona I named was a salamander, orange and black, named Rhyac. Light-hearted, cheery, real fun uncle type.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 6, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> Mmmm plumbing the depths here. My very first sona was a feathered raptor back when I first discovered the fandom. He was colored a combination of yellow, black and white with yellow eyes. He was adapted from an old imaginary friend
> 
> The first sona I named was a salamander, orange and black, named Rhyac. Light-hearted, cheery, real fun uncle type.


Those are some creative species! Good to see not everyone starts off as a wolf haha


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Nov 6, 2020)

Black female Himalayan wolf with blue eyes. I still consider her my original  main fursona, just officially retired since 2016.  My life had some major changes back then, so I felt like 'adjusting' this character of mine according to the personal changes as human being. So 'Lyka's basically just a like sort of an advanced version of my former self. Different name, fur color and bio.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 6, 2020)

Lyka Snowfield said:


> Black female Himalayan wolf with blue eyes. I still consider her my original  main fursona, just officially retired since 2016.  My life had some major changes back then, so I felt like 'adjusting' this character of mine according to the personal changes as human being. So 'Lyka's basically just a like sort of an advanced version of my former self. Different name, fur color and bio.


I've never heard of Himalayan wolves before! It has a cool ass name


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 6, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Those are some creative species! Good to see not everyone starts off as a wolf haha



I defy the norm Lol. I do find it refreshing to see some of the more unusual species. Working a number of characters from less common species into stories I am working on (armadillo, opossum, toads, etc.)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

Ace is my first and only sona I’ve ever had! Super happy with him and I doubt I’ll ever switch him out.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 6, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> I defy the norm Lol. I do find it refreshing to see some of the more unusual species. Working a number of characters from less common species into stories I am working on (armadillo, opossum, toads, etc.)


Yeah, same here! No bad feelings to those who go on the route of dogs or cats, but it's refreshing seeing lesser known species used! Even if it's just less unknown dog breeds!


----------



## Kharne (Nov 6, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> Ace is my first and only sona I’ve ever had! Super happy with him and I doubt I’ll ever switch him out.View attachment 93257


He's cute!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 7, 2020)

Kharne said:


> He's cute!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Nov 7, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I've never heard of Himalayan wolves before! It has a cool ass name



Yes, it's a rare uncommon sub-species. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himalayan_wolf. I choose it bacause of my buddhist roots.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 8, 2020)

It was "Stray Wolf" to reflect my world after losing my entire social circle and searching for new friends in the furry community


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 13, 2020)

My current sona is technically my first, but he's totally different at this point than he was when I created him at the age of 10! Back then he was a teenage female cat with a big blue bow, cheery with lots of friends and a story that I had planned. Worked at a comic/games shop. Well, a lot has changed over the years. His sex has swapped to male, he's now in his 20s, a snow leopard instead of a cat, and has a lot more issues than he did back when I was a lil kid. Works at a bookstore instead of the other shop. He has a deeper character now and its fun to look back on how far he's come.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 13, 2020)

My first ever fursona was a purple Dutch Angel Dragon named Leviathan. I would still consider them a fursona of mine, but definitely not my main anymore. They're too unique and sentimental to totally abandon that's for sure!


----------



## Sinamuna (Nov 16, 2020)

Originally Cinnamon the chinchilla.





Now Emmy the doge (name not official).


----------

